# high end 4 channel amps



## innsanes (Feb 8, 2007)

i'm looking for a high end 4 channel amps. what are some of the choices out there? currently looking into Arc 4150 xxk, DLS ultimate, and Sundown amps. Can anybody tell me wahts good. looking to go active.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

pdx 4.150


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

If you don't have a lot of processing capabilities, I'd look into the XXK's. Their 10x feature is nice for midrange and tweeters. Another thing I love about XXK's is the built in delay for turn on. Upside on the DLS Ultimate's, 1 ohm stability for subs. You can bridge for a 2 ohm mono for a "sub stage" LMAO. 

PDX is another great recommendation. Highly efficient and ergonomically space saving amps. I don't think I've seen such great small footprint amps in my life.


----------



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

Sundowns seem like more of a forum boner than actual high end.


----------



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

Digital Designs S4....

about $450

Does 200x2 for mids and 100x2 for the tweet.

Not much larger than pdx, but more power where it is needed more, plus it is shorter.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Zapco DC Reference if you need the processing for extra channel or PDX's if you don't. If you have the space and compatible charging system and money then Zapco DC's all the way.


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

sundown is asian produced product that anyone can put their name on. 
Ive seen other brands with the exact same internals, but i dont know how the quality is. im shure they work fine, but i doubt they are High end!


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

evan said:


> Sundowns seem like more of a forum boner than actual high end.


*And you have tested one or own one to make that assumption? *


----------



## audiorailroad (Mar 6, 2007)

what about the zed draconia? they are works of art on the inside and get happy people all the time.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

audiorailroad said:


> what about the zed draconia? they are works of art on the inside and get happy people all the time.


nice amp from what I have heard, but they are out of stock right now.

Sinfoni, Genesis, Tru Technology, Focal, Audison, Steg,Brax...etc. Hope you got fat pockets. $$$


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Zapco DC Reference if you need the processing for extra channel or PDX's if you don't. If you have the space and compatible charging system and money then Zapco DC's all the way.


Yep, I just installed a dc1000.4 and love it!


----------



## SteveLPfreak (Sep 26, 2005)

hc_TK said:


> sundown is asian produced product that anyone can put their name on.
> Ive seen other brands with the exact same internals, but i dont know how the quality is. im shure they work fine, but i doubt they are High end!


How do you define high end? High cost?

Anyway, I have a Sundown SAZ-1500D running a CSS SDX15 at 1 ohm. I've benched it and it produces over 1500W at 1 ohm @ 13.8VDC. I've been pretty impressed so far. Seems to be a rock solid amp. We'll see how she holds up in the long run.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

definitely the focal amps. personally I think the eclipse XA amps are pretty high up there in quality as well as performance.


----------



## iyamwutiam (Nov 20, 2006)

I have a soundstream mc300- which if you check ampguts - will speak for iself - in both quality and sound. Although rated at 4x75 - it is capable of almost 1200 watts. I am running MB QSDs with no problems whatsoever -with the gains turned dow and -4 dbs down on the left side of my car at the moment.

If I get a deal on either the Brax or Milbert I am pursuing - it should be up for sale.


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

Often overlooked is the Alpine F1 amp. It truely is very good and four channel. 

But very good amp amps are indeed poor when it comes to price vs performance. Spend on speaker first, head unit next then comes the amp IMO.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

anytime I see or hear the word "high end" I always assume price is no object. Best always to mention a price limit otherwise I will asume.

There were some sony mobile es amps (oldschool) for sale here.

Edit: found it.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Any of the new ICE power class D amps. Alpine, Eclipse, and Pioneer all have their versions. Zed Draconia, Arc XXK, Zapco Ref, and Audison are all really nice. It really comes down to what you want to spend.


----------



## Lightninghoof (Aug 6, 2006)

ICEpower and similar class D designs is the future of car audio amplification.


----------



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

denim said:


> *And you have tested one or own one to make that assumption? *


Nope, that's why I said "seem like" and not "are". Like hc_TK has already pointed out they do what they claim but are nothing special. The OP is talking about "high end" and in my opinion achieving a high end product involves more r&d than choosing which no-name product you'd like to slap your name on. Durwood is more in line with my opinion of high-end.

P.S. Thanks for making your text bold. I might have missed it if you hadn't.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

i got an ARC 4050XXK for sale if you interested [/shameless plug]


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

MB Quart QAA4250 is damn nice. hard to find now, but powerful and flexible.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Why settle? I think a pair of Thesis Venti's would be da bomb!


----------



## AUr6 (Apr 10, 2007)

i'm sure phass would be on the high-end list too... and didnt i see a thread for some sinfoni amps for sale? they weren't 4 channel, but there were two 2channel amps for sale.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

AUr6 said:


> i'm sure phass would be on the high-end list too... and didnt i see a thread for some sinfoni amps for sale? they weren't 4 channel, but there were two 2channel amps for sale.


YEAAA! A pair of RE50's. Woot!


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

2 of these look good too

[/ATTACH]


----------



## Sinfoni_USA (Mar 9, 2005)

The Sinfoni 50.4x and the larger 120.4x are true high-end choices... If budget is of concern I would look at the Lunar L450

www.sinfoni.com

www.lunaramplifiers.com

J


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

like it or not....and not even sure if you can call it high end more so mid grade ,BUT my crossfire BMF 75.4 does over 90watts per channel at 4 ohms and is set up to run a fully active set up with ease....nice crossover functions built in....IMHO they are over looked.


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

innsanes said:


> i'm looking for a high end 4 channel amps. what are some of the choices out there? currently looking into Arc 4150 xxk, DLS ultimate, and Sundown amps. Can anybody tell me wahts good. looking to go active.


Do you have restrictions on the size of the amp? What are you comfortable spending?


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

Tn_Audiophile said:


> The Sinfoni 50.4x and the larger 120.4x are true high-end choices... If budget is of concern I would look at the Lunar L450
> 
> www.sinfoni.com
> 
> ...


Hey J, have you seen any of the birth sheets for the Lunar amps? Are these underrated at all? 

What is the pricing like?


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

evan said:


> Nope, that's why I said "seem like" and not "are". Like hc_TK has already pointed out they do what they claim but are nothing special. The OP is talking about "high end" and in my opinion achieving a high end product involves more r&d than choosing which no-name product you'd like to slap your name on. Durwood is more in line with my opinion of high-end.
> 
> P.S. Thanks for making your text bold. I might have missed it if you hadn't.


*I was able to see and be around a few of the early prototypes for Sundown, and you are way off. Sundown did not just slap their name on a generic product, yes their are similar boards and similar cases. But that does not mean in anyway it is just a re-badge job.*


----------



## Sinfoni_USA (Mar 9, 2005)

cam2Xrunner said:


> Hey J, have you seen any of the birth sheets for the Lunar amps? Are these underrated at all?
> 
> What is the pricing like?



Cam:

The Lunars tend to be about 15%-20% under-rated... Their pricing is pretty good as well... For example: The Lunar L2125 Retails for $599.00 and is rated at 125 watts x 2, 570 watts x 1... In reality it generates roughly 150 watts x 2, 670 watts x 1

J


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

SteveLPfreak said:


> How do you define high end? High cost?
> 
> Anyway, I have a Sundown SAZ-1500D running a CSS SDX15 at 1 ohm. I've benched it and it produces over 1500W at 1 ohm @ 13.8VDC. I've been pretty impressed so far. Seems to be a rock solid amp. We'll see how she holds up in the long run.


An amplifier isnt high end just becouse it can deliver lot of power. im shure they work fine, and sound good. But my opinion is that they arent HIGH END amps. 
High end means, upper class and uses only the best components, therfore the high price! I dont think a "normal" person can hear much difference, but that dont make them high end! 

Take a look at these.
A norwegian brand called dynaBel(the one at bottom)








Sundown


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

hc_TK said:


>


That's beautiful!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

A forum member seems to be digging the Zuki Audio amps. It's worth checking in to regardless of the elusive power rating. It's reported to do it's job well.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

I just picked up 2 4 channels, but won't be installed for a few weeks, so can't really give a review other than they feel solid, and look great.



chad said:


> A forum member seems to be digging the Zuki Audio amps. It's worth checking in to regardless of the elusive power rating. It's reported to do it's job well.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

hc_TK said:


> An amplifier isnt high end just becouse it can deliver lot of power. im shure they work fine, and sound good. But my opinion is that they arent HIGH END amps.
> High end means, upper class and uses only the best components, therfore the high price! I dont think a "normal" person can hear much difference, but that dont make them high end!
> 
> Sundown


Clean looking amp design, but very basic parts/generic. I'm going to have to agree with Hc_tk, that component selection AND design are what make an amp "high end".


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

Just an example of clean design, but damn, wow..now that's high end craziness.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Well, that Sundown LOOKS like a nice amp...and so does the dynaBEL! Clearly the layout of the boards are the same....can't speak on small changes or component differences. Is it "HIGH END"? Don't know, Don't care...Unless I can get to see some test and get to hear one. Still looks nice......so do many other Asian made products.......

Asian made ain't all bad...DLS is a fine example of that....even though there are fakes out there....I would consider their amps on the higher end of the spectrum then just a run-of-the-mill-cookie-cutter-far-east-products.....

Anyway, there are some pricey "high end" 4-channel amps around....Maybe this Alpine F#1 Status $3500 monster is what you are after?
http://www.alpine-usa.com/US-en/products/product.php?model=MRV-F900
Or a $3600 Brax X 2400.2 Graphic Edition w/ Lifetime warranty?
http://www.audioaffinityusa.com/braxsite/brax_amplifiers.htm

Maybe you want performance and a cheap price? Look no further than the JBL PX300.4 for about $250 shipped on ebay:
http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?from=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=PX300.4&category0=

So what defines "HIGH END" to you? Price? Performance? Quality? Looks? All of the above? American made? Asian made? British made? Italian made?

While I think that F#1 or BRAX would be a great choice if I were a millionaire or even had a worth of several hundred thousand dollars ....I however would buy the JBL for $250 on ebay or better yet...splurge a little and spend $500-$1000 on the DLS or Zapco *Authorized *and put the rest of what's left of the $3500 on the other parts of the system. We all know that one does not need several thousand-dollar amps to have world class sound...or do we but MOST of us are not that obsessed?


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Still my favorite.

IMO, that dynabel 2 channel looks cheap inside...just imo..


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Couple more shots from ampsgut


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Yeah, pretty decent fan of the Zuki amps here. Probably my favorite feature is the attention to detail, small footprint, and dual-everything in the design, making it officially two separate two channel amps in one heatsink.

Also, how about MCINTOSH? <shrugs>

IMO, I can't hear the difference between a good amp, and a GREAT amp. I do hear the difference between a sub-par one and a good one, though. So, I think as long as it has the features you seek, can supply the necessary volume you desire, the look you are after, and will hold up like you expect it to, it should be fine for your application.

For me, I'll take what I currently have in my car (Hybrid Tube), but I don't recommend it to everyone. Its not linear, and it doesn't reproduce music EXACTLY as it was made. It almost behaves like a cozy electric blanket does on a cold night...it keeps you comfy, but isn't natural.


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

That's a ten year old amp, the Audison HV100 if memory serves.

I have tried a few amps under controlled circumstances and while the Alpine F1 (MRV-900?) is clearly better then a PG MS1000 the to channel Celestra VA210 easyly buthered the two... But as always amp differencies are slight.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

durwood said:


> Just an example of clean design, but damn, wow..now that's high end craziness.


Did someone say high end craziness?

Audison Thesis HV Venti - $8500


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

WLDock said:


> Did someone say high end craziness?
> 
> Audison Thesis HV Venti - $8500


Those Sanken output devices are good for about 150W per pair (and expensive), is that what the amp is rated at?

Certainly not a KISS design like the other one I commented on

Chad


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Rbsarve said:


> That's a ten year old amp, the Audison HV100 if memory serves.
> 
> I have tried a few amps under controlled circumstances and while the Alpine F1 (MRV-900?) is clearly better then a PG MS1000 the to channel Celestra VA210 easyly buthered the two... But as always amp differencies are slight.


Yep, older, methinks. It's HR100  Still makes me wet, tho...
Celestra is so so... unfortunately, I was the US distro for a while, but eh, noone wants such expensive amp with stupid, expensive connectors (which I already complained to them)


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

WLDock said:


> Did someone say high end craziness?
> 
> Audison Thesis HV Venti - $8500


Wow, now that's an engineer's wet dream...or worst nightmare. What about the phoenix gold amp that is valued at >$100,000? Only problem with high end sometimes is that they jump into the deepend of the pool. I'm reminded by chad's comment about KISS that the more components you build into any electronic gear, the shorter the lifespan, but then again aren't we talkign about "high end"


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

chad said:


> Those Sanken output devices are good for about 150W per pair (and expensive), is that what the amp is rated at? Certainly not a KISS design like the other one I commented on
> Chad


True...no K.I.S.S concept there compared to somthing like a Genesis ....But it sure is a bit on the CRAZY side!

Thesis HV venti 
HV venti is a stereo Dual Mono amplifier realized according to absolute Hi End parameters. Four power supplies, low feedback, high bias current: these are only some of the adopted solutions to obtain reference performances. Through the developing of HV venti project many technological innovations were introduced in audio field. Dual Power lets you set up final stage in two output power configurations, Hi Current or Hi Power. This function permits total conformation to loudspeakers impedance and power handling specifications. The preamplifier PCB is able to dissipate the heat generated by the active devices while keeping their working temperature at the same level and positively affecting sound. In order to let you admire the masterpiece Audison designers created the electronics is covered by a special tempered scratchproof glass and it is lighted by several white, red and blue leds positioned in strategic spots. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
• Innovative “Dual Power” function allows to configure the amplifier for two output power sets: Hi Current or Hi Power.
• “Dual Bias” selectors permit to change Class A percentage and the amplifier related idling current.
• Crossover module with selectable cut-off frequency provided as accessory. In order to insert it, bypass module has to be removed, so that when the crossover isn’t used, signal path is minimized.
• Cooling system realized with heatsink, natural convection, and a pair of fans for each heatsink side which let air flow within side cooling ducts.
• ASC (Amplifier Status Control): microprocessor based unit designed to manage every amplifier operations. It shows amplifier temperature, protection and others important information about its the status.
• Innovative output power stage topology, discrete IGBT, realized with a complementary pair of Hitachi DMOS driving two pair of complementary Sanken power BJT, each rated for 30A peak current and 200W dissipation.
• Balanced Class A biased driver with separate 150V Flyback power supply.
• Thermally stabilized with central fan independent from the others on the side ducts.
• Fully balanced JFET differential input preamplifier with output buffer for control unit.
• ABS inputs and ABS bypass outputs, decoupled through two audio-grade polypropylene capacitors per channel.
• Four Synchro-PWM power supplies allow to obtain very fast transient current response and to realize Dual Mono configuration.
• Wide range of protections: power limiter in case of loudspeakers shortcircuit or overload, over 90°C thermal protections, power output terminals shortcircuit to vehicle chassis, battery protection operating with voltage lower than 11V or higher than 16V, DC at output terminals, power supply fuse. 

Output power (RMS) @ 13.8 VDC; THD 1% 
Load (dual power) Hi Curr----- Hi Pow. 
2ch 4Ω---------- 200W ------400W 
2ch 2Ω ----------400W -----800W 
2ch 1Ω ----------650W - - -
Mono 4Ω ---------800W -----1600W 
Mono 2Ω ---------1300W


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

Trumped??

http://www.phoenixgold.com/webfaq/MPH6300.htm


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Look no further.......










LOL


----------



## autofile (Oct 25, 2005)

Here's one for you all then..........


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm sure folks have their different definitions of high-end... my amps are made to be about as high end as you can go without getting silly and making something that costs way more than 95% of people can afford. They aren't, what I like to call, "Esoteric high end" but I would very much consider them "Regular High End." I've had alot of "regular higher end" gear; Diamond D7s, Linear Power, old school Soundstream, old school PPI, Phoenix Gold, etc... and the amps I'm making now sound as good as any of them.

Recently I sent an SAX-100.4 out to Audio Innovations Fresno so that it could be compared to an Audison LRX4.5 -- which is an amp that they carry, and the review had the following to say:

"After setting gains and level matching both amps, I started out with some fav's... Eagles hotel california live on dvd audio, My first impressions were that I was not listening to an amp that retail for less than 500.00.

All of the crossovers were doing their job superbly, all cut points were fairly accurate, all power and input sections were noise free.

Music reproduction was clean and warm, but not quite as rich as I am used to with my audison's and tubes.

All in all it is a great piece of equipment if you are looking to buy a 4-ch amp in the 500.00 price range."

and

"Well I own a retail shop that sells other high-end equipment, and thought I'd give sundown an honest heads up test against some Audison amps.

I did it because I was interested in what his amps were all about, and he did it because he wanted the evaluation.

I think the tests went great and another thing, the amps pricing is spot on with its performance. Hell I was on another site and heard people talking about how "pricey" sundown is.. and I just had to jump in there and say I think they are right were they need to be with their retail prices.

I will say that I have yet to test any other amplifier that is of the china/usa builds that sounds as good as this little sundown."

So... in the opinion of an Audison dealer the SAX-100.4 is very very close in performance to the more expensive Audison unit. Now, I'm sure that since this test wasn't blind he may have swayed towards the Audison since he does carry and sell them... but whatever the case may be, he was impressed with the amp.

Posted Here:

http://forum.realmofexcursion.com/showthread.php?t=27199

---

So... you can say what you will, but I suggest you take a listen before knocking them. They ARE built in an excellent factory in Korea that many other companies also use, that is entirely correct -- there is also alot of flexibility even within the same board to make changes. I am tweaking them each production run based on what I learn and have some amps planned for the future that will be closer to "Esoteric High End" but not to the point of costing much more than a dollar per watt retail. To me... the pay off really ends at that point.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm sure folks have their different definitions of high-end... my amps are made to be about as high end as you can go without getting silly and making something that costs way more than 95% of people can afford. They aren't, what I like to call, "Esoteric high end" but I would very much consider them "Regular High End." I've had alot of "regular higher end" gear; Diamond D7s, Linear Power, old school Soundstream, old school PPI, Phoenix Gold, etc... and the amps I'm making now sound as good as any of them.

Recently I sent an SAX-100.4 out to Audio Innovations Fresno so that it could be compared to an Audison LRX4.5 -- which is an amp that they carry, and the review had the following to say:

"After setting gains and level matching both amps, I started out with some fav's... Eagles hotel california live on dvd audio, My first impressions were that I was not listening to an amp that retail for less than 500.00.

All of the crossovers were doing their job superbly, all cut points were fairly accurate, all power and input sections were noise free.

Music reproduction was clean and warm, but not quite as rich as I am used to with my audison's and tubes.

All in all it is a great piece of equipment if you are looking to buy a 4-ch amp in the 500.00 price range."

and

"Well I own a retail shop that sells other high-end equipment, and thought I'd give sundown an honest heads up test against some Audison amps.

I did it because I was interested in what his amps were all about, and he did it because he wanted the evaluation.

I think the tests went great and another thing, the amps pricing is spot on with its performance. Hell I was on another site and heard people talking about how "pricey" sundown is.. and I just had to jump in there and say I think they are right were they need to be with their retail prices.

I will say that I have yet to test any other amplifier that is of the china/usa builds that sounds as good as this little sundown."

So... in the opinion of an Audison dealer the SAX-100.4 is very very close in performance to the more expensive Audison unit. Now, I'm sure that since this test wasn't blind he may have swayed towards the Audison since he does carry and sell them... but whatever the case may be, he was impressed with the amp.

It was posted on ROE but I am not allowed to post a link.

---

So... you can say what you will, but I suggest you take a listen before knocking them. They ARE built in an excellent factory in Korea that many other companies also use, that is entirely correct -- there is also alot of flexibility even within the same board to make changes. I am tweaking them each production run based on what I learn and have some amps planned for the future that will be closer to "Esoteric High End" but not to the point of costing much more than a dollar per watt retail. To me... the pay off really ends at that point.

Thanks,
- Jacob
- Owner, Sundown Audio


----------



## JAG (May 6, 2006)

This thread turned crazy fast !  
The only thing I will say is this : My shop went through testing quite a few high end amps , to see if we wanted to carry the line in the store. We played with Audison , True , Brax , McIntosh , Focal , ect , ect ....
*In the end , we consistently preferred the performance of the offerings of Arc Audio.* The XXK Series amps sounded and pounded as well as any $3000 amp we tested , and the newer SE Series left many of them eating dust ...
I could have afforded any amp I wanted for my car , and I chose Arc ....
JMO


----------



## iyamwutiam (Nov 20, 2006)

AVI said:


> This thread turned crazy fast !
> The only thing I will say is this : My shop went through testing quite a few high end amps , to see if we wanted to carry the line in the store. We played with Audison , True , Brax , McIntosh , Focal , ect , ect ....
> *In the end , we consistently preferred the performance of the offerings of Arc Audio.* The XXK Series amps sounded and pounded as well as any $3000 amp we tested , and the newer SE Series left many of them eating dust ...
> I could have afforded any amp I wanted for my car , and I chose Arc ....
> JMO


I have had most of those amps -except the Audison vrx's - and my personal favorite is the Brax. Haven't tried or heard the SE series - but I notice enuf of them on sale on ebay- recently. To me they have it all - small size, tons of power, VERY neutral - and I do mean very - some would almost call them cold. But to me - a 'warm' amp is not a good amp and that goes for speakers as well.


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

There are different opinions of wich you can hear any difference in an midclass amp and an high end amp. Personaly i dont think there is much... I think it got more to do with our psyke, than the sound. 

I havent said anything bad about sundown, and im shure they sound nice, deliver the power and work fine. And i dont think a products quality have anything to do with where they are built. An amplifier dont have to be any better just becouse its put together in Amerika, or anywhere else. 
BUT, the term "high end" means top of the line! if an amplifier dont have "the best" components, even if it sounds good, isnt a HIGH END amp! High end means that you pay for ekstra quality components etc. just to get the best of the best. 

This is copied from wikipedia:


> High-end refers to the best and generally most expensive of a class of goods or services. For example, high-end audio refers to audio equipment that is designed to be the best it can be, regardless of price.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Well, I think we all agree that a Benz will do just fine....don't need the Maybach or the R-R Phantom. But, don't tell that successful lawyer that his S Class is not high end...need to work harder and get that Phantom if you want the "High End"


----------



## arrogantt (May 26, 2007)

sorry for being a newb, but where's a good spot to even shop for tru technology amplifiers?


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

dude perfect... but that is only a 2 chan though

how about a butler tube amp?
www.butleraudio.com


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

audison vrx4.300 I have for sale basicly new.


----------



## champs (Jun 5, 2007)

Areon T41500. Fullrange class-d but smooth sound and still outputs lots of power. Can be bought with oder wothout crossover if you got a processor.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Diamond D7104. There is one on ebay that looks to be in good shape. I can speak from experience and using one for almost 2 years. These amps are everything and more. They look clean and sound amazing.









link to my old setup boy I miss it
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/571493


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

I had a Diamond D7 at one point... actually mine was an Esoteric Audio, same thing though. Nice amp and incredible crossovers.


----------

